# getting rid of alae



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

I have two crayfish and they are in with 4 minnows and I just added some fluke snails to try and get rid of algae. I find myself wiping down the glass and doing patial water changes daily. Does anyone have crayfish with any sort of alge eaters? mine eat snails so I often replace them and won't put any big snails in with them because I don't want them to die.


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know what to suggest but I have a small 1.5 plastic "aquarium" that started growing the green algae on the sides of it. I just let it all grow to the point where it was peeling off then I helped it come off & as I rinsed out the tank I rubbed any remaining spots off with my fingers (didn't clean it with soap). I set it back up & put a goldfish in, it's not had 1 spot of algae since.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

algae is often caused by a high bio load or too much light and can often be solved simply by finding the right balance in your aquarium.


----------

